# 2 E Motoren ?



## Pointer freak (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,#h
Bei uns am See darf nur mit Elektromotor gefahren werden.
Bis jetzt habe ich an meinem Lorsby 480 a ein Elektromotor von Balzer "Omoto QTM" mit 34 lb.
da von meinem steeg manche Spots aber ca 10 Km entfernt liegen wollte ich einen 2. Stärkeren Motor hinzufügen.
um dort nicht erst nach 3 std. anzukommen ^^
Frage nun macht das Sinn mit 2 E-motoren zu fahren  ?  |kopfkrat und wenn ja dann nehme ich einen mit mehr Power also einen mit 54 lb oder gibt es noch stärkere ? 
lg


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Nebenfrage: wie siehts mit deiner Stromversorgung aus?


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Nebenfrage: wie siehts mit deiner Stromversorgung aus?


 
Auf dem Boot ist ein Fahrrad zum Batterien laden :m

Ich glaube du unterschätzt was du da für ne Batterienkapazität brauchst, weil ich vermute du willst ja wieder zurück auch, nicht nur hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

2 Motoren bedeuten zuerst mal mehr Gewicht, mehr "Anhang" im Wasser, der zusätzlich Widerstand/Gewicht macht und damit schon wieder einen Teil der Mehrleistung auffrisst.

Man braucht also für die Mehrleistung in Geschwindigkeit dadurch auch mehr Energie als mit einem starken Einzelmotor.

Wenns "nur" um höhere Geschwindigkeit geht, ist sicher ein größerer bzw. möglichst großer Single-Motor vorzuziehen.

Wobei hier auch noch zu bedenken ist, dass ein Boot mit ca. 4,80m Länge - sofern es nicht ins gleiten kommen kann (und dann brauchste richtig dicke Motoren) - eh nur eine Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zwischen 6 und 7 km/h erreichen kann. Die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit (annähernd so zu errechnen: Wurzel aus der Bootslänge in der Wasserlinie mal 4,5 = Geschwindigkeit in km/h) ist ein physikalischer Wert, der sich nicht "austricksen" lässt. Um die knappe anderthalb Stunden wirste also für die 10 km brauchen...

Erreichst Du bereits jetzt ungefähr diese Geschwindigkeit, bringt es auch nix, mehr Leistung hinten anzuhängen - ausser eben, Du kriegst so viel, dass Du damit in Gleitfahrt kommen kannst, was mit E-Außenbordern in der Bootsgröße aber nicht erreichbar sein wird.

Dann bau lieber  mehr Batteriekapazität ein, damit Dir unterwegs nicht der Saft ausgeht ;-)))


----------



## marcus7 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

|good:
eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2 Motoren bedeuten zuerst mal mehr Gewicht, mehr "Anhang" im Wasser, der zusätzlich Widerstand/Gewicht macht und damit schon wieder einen Teil der Mehrleistung auffrisst.
> 
> Man braucht also für die Mehrleistung in Geschwindigkeit dadurch auch mehr Energie als mit einem starken Einzelmotor.
> 
> ...


 

Ein 55lbs Motor zieht aber bei 1,5h Vollgas gut was leer, da brauchst nicht mit 150Ah anrücken wenn wieder zurück und noch etwas Reserve haben willst.


----------



## Pointer freak (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Erstmal danke für die guten fachlichen antworten. Ich dachte an 2 Batterien (2x100 Ah)  die ich bei dem Boot verwenden wollte.  stellt sich eigentlich nur die frage ob es sich von der Geschwindigkeit lohnt einen Stärkeren Motor mit 55 lb statt 34 lb zu kaufen ?
Hat in der hinsicht schonmal jemand erfahrungen gesammelt ?
lg


----------



## Bassey (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Gegenfrage: Sind Benzinmotoren bei dir verboten?


----------



## Pointer freak (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

ja leider schon ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



> stellt sich eigentlich nur die frage ob es sich von der Geschwindigkeit lohnt einen Stärkeren Motor mit 55 lb statt 34 lb zu kaufen ?


siehe oben:
Wenn Du eine Geschwindigkeit zwischen 6 und 7 km/h erreichst mit dem jetzigen Motor, bringt Dir ein stärkerer nix.


----------



## Bassey (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Er meint, dass er drei Stunden für 10km braucht. Wenn das Boot nicht maßlos voll ist dann wäre es sicherlich noch Verbesserungsfähig mit dem größeren Motor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Das ist wahr..
Wären dann ja nur ca. 3 - 4 km/h

Sorry, hat ich überlesen..


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wenn man was geladen hat bei so nem Boot ist ein 55lbs kein Luxus. Rennen gewinnst damit immer noch nicht.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Und wenn man 2 Motoren ran hängt sollten es die gleichen Modelle sein.Weil dreht einer schneller als der andere wird bald der langsamere kaputt gehen.

Hab da schon erfahrungeen drin im kaputt fahren,einmal nen 46er M.K. und nen 36er M.K. der 36er hat das nicht lange mitgemacht.

Fragt mich aber nicht welche faktoren dazu alles beitragen.


#h


----------



## ulf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wenn man 2 Motoren ran hängt sollten es die gleichen Modelle sein.Weil dreht einer schneller als der andere ...
> #h



... dann fährt man immer im Kreis rum .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Also wenns dir um Speed geht, dann brachste n E-Motor mit dem du ins Gleiten komst, sonst wie Thomas schon sagt sind nich mehr als 6-7 km/h drin. Das sind aber dann gleich mal 24 oder 48 V Motoren und da brauchste schon mehr als 2x 100Ah.
Kumpel von mir fährt z.b. nen torqeedo mit 2KW. Das wären 2000W /12V = 166,67 Ah (max Speed). Jetz kommts noch drauf an ob du mit normalen Autobatterien fährst oder mit Leistungsstärkeren wie z.b. Gel Batterien. Gehn wir mal von "billigen Autobatterien" aus, brauchste für deine Strecke ungefähr 400-500 AH das ganze x2 weil du ja Parallel schalten musst um die 24 V zuerreichen. Wenn man jetz noch an das Gewicht der ganzen Batterien denkt :S Naja nun grob gesagt da fahr ich lieber eine Stunde länger, als tausende von Euros hier zu investieren.
Ich persönlich fahr nen Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 55lbs Bugmotor(6km/h) mit 300AH Batterien an Bord.
lbs is ja nur der Schub, und Schub is nich gleich Speed. Zuvergleichen im Drehmoment beim Auto...


----------



## Heimdall (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Warum bauste das Lorsby nicht auseinander und fährst mit dem Auto zum Spot? Ist ja schließlich der Vorteil vom Lorsby.

ich habe das 350er und einen 55lbs Motor, 6kmh dann ist schluss


----------



## Pointer freak (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Ich hab mein Lorsby mittlerweile soweit ausgebaut dass diese Option leider wegfällt. Soweit ich weiß zeigt mein Echolot die Geschwindigkeit an wenn diese nicht unter 5 kmh ist werde ich es einfach dabei belassen. Die 2 Batterien sind von Zenith und haben Power ohne ende |supergri
Lg


----------



## nichtsfaenger (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Hey Pointer
Ich habe vor kurzen meinen Minn Kota 40lbs verkauft. Der war für mein Terhi 440 zu schwach. Beim schleppen mußte ich schon halbgas fahren, um 3-3,5km/h zu schaffen. Bei starken Gegenwind mußte ich schon 3/4Gas geben. Endgeschwindigkeit 5km/h. Hatte auch nur 1100kg Schubkraft.
Jetzt habe ich den Motorguide Varimax 55lbs. Beim schleppen fahre ich jetzt 1/4Gas. Bei starken Gegenwind höchstens mal halbgas. Endgeschwindigkeit,aber nur bei vollen Batterien, 6,5-7km/h
Hat 1800kg Schubkraft dank der 3 Flügel an der Schraube. Aber sehr Sparsam. Bei gleichen bedingungen beim Schleppen, fahre ich 1-1,5Std länger mit einer 85ah Gelbatterie. Da wiegt eine schon 32Kg. Ich hatte mal eine mit 140ah.Die wiegt aber dann direkt 48Kg. Ich habe zwar mehr Leistung unter der Haube,aber viel schneller wird man auch nicht.
Mein Tip:
Kauf Dir gute Batterien,die nicht zu schwer sind und einen stärkeren Motor,der aber auch einigermaßen Sparsam ist.
Und für Deine 10km Entfernung kannst du auch schleppen.Dann kannst Du länger mit einer Batterie fahren ,als bei Vollgas.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Frankia (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



Pointer freak schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die guten fachlichen antworten. Ich dachte an 2 Batterien (2x100 Ah)  die ich bei dem Boot verwenden wollte.  stellt sich eigentlich nur die frage ob es sich von der Geschwindigkeit lohnt einen Stärkeren Motor mit 55 lb statt 34 lb zu kaufen ?
> Hat in der hinsicht schonmal jemand erfahrungen gesammelt ?
> lg



uuuf! 2x 100 Ah... da hätte ich gar keine Lust zu angeln. Ich fahre mit 75Ah (langsam) den ganzen Tag.


----------



## ulf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> [...] das ganze x2 weil du ja Parallel schalten musst um die 24 V zuerreichen. [...]



Hallo

Die müssen in Reihe geschaltet werden.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

vielleicht wäre es auch sinnig gewesen, wo solche Entfernungen zurückgelegt werden sollen, sich eher für ein Chiemsee oder Kraller Boot zu entscheiden, die laufen erheblich sparsamer durch die schlankere Form...ich hab es umgekehrt gemacht, bin vom Kraller auf ein Big Anker umgestiegen das hat sich inpunkto Leistung echt bemerkbar gemacht aber so große Entfernungen will ich ja nicht zurücklegen..


----------



## Heimdall (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*

Für dn Ausbau und deine  Bedingungen hast du dir echt das falsche Boot ausgesucht. 

Ein v Kiel wäre auf jedenfall Strom sparender als der Flachboden des Lorsbys. Mit deinen zwei 100er kommst du keine 10km, der Ausbau wiegt auch ein paar Kilo und das Boot liegt tief im Wasser.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2 E Motoren ?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die müssen in Reihe geschaltet werden.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Stimmt, schneller  geschrieben als gedacht  sry


----------

